# Looking for a Breeder



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi everyone! Im from NJ and Im looking for a breeder. I don't mind driving to another state, however I don't want to go too far. I also have a budget, but Im not sure if its realistic for me to get a healthy, quality maltese for around 1300. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You could start with the American Maltese Association breeder's list. A breeder appears there voluntarily, so it is not the only source. There are famous show breeders who don't list there. 

http://americanmaltese.org/ama-breeder-disclaimer/ama-breeder-referral-disclaimer


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

This would be my first maltese. Am I in an ok price point to get a female puppy? I've read that females can sometimes cost more than males.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know--all of mine for many years have been rescues. (and by the way, American Maltese Association Rescue is active in your area.  )

Anybody else have ideas?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You may look at retirees and older pups who were kept for showing and didn't work out. In your price range it will be hard to find a puppy.


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

So what price range should I have? I don't mind saving more if I get a healthy pup.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The best thing to do is start contacting breeders you are interested in and see what they sell their puppy's for. And you never know what you will find out. My Sissy was 11 months old and I got her for a great price since she was older. I'm really not sure what puppy's go for now.


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks. A lot of the breeders I contacted don't have puppies at the moment or weren't forthcoming with the price info. But I'll keep trying. 

I've been wanting a pup for a few years now and researching the breed. Now when Im finally ready to add one to my family finding a breeder in my price range is the hardest part it seems.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You will not find a female from a show breeder in that price range--females are currently $3,000-$3,500. Males are usually $1,500-$2,500. Sometimes you can find an older puppy around 7-10 months for $750 for a boy or $2,000 for a girl. These pups can be just as great! Or, you could adopt a retired dog, as was suggested. These treasures are often housebroken and past the destructive puppy stage. Most people here love the boys just as much as the girls, btw, so unless your heart is absolutely set on a girl, you may want to include boys in your search.

Here are the breeders listed on the AMA site in NJ:

*Jackie Gambone*

Quelyn Maltese

Email: [email protected] 
Phone (Home): 856-889-2383 
*Claudia Grunstra-Pierro*


*Castleford Maltese* 
Phone (Home): 201-445-7424 

You could ask them for a referral if they don't have what you're looking for. 

Best of luck


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks. I want a girl, but I wouldn't necessarily say my heart is set on one. It actually comes down to whichever pup has the qualities Im looking for. Are there breeders that aren't show breeders that are reputable and have quality dogs?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe (because I am from NJ) that the Breeder mentioned is from Waldwick, NJ.


----------

